# Country boots which ones to buy? Toggi, Dublin, Mark Todd???



## Angeline (7 October 2014)

I am in a dilemma! I need some new country boots but the last pair i bought didn't last very long! I have been looking at the Mark Todd Country boots, Dublin River boots, Dublin Pinnacle boots and Toggi Country. Can anyone advise the best boots?

Many thanks


----------



## Surreyferretman (11 October 2014)

It all comes down to what activity you will be doing in the boots post up ,


----------



## sausages (11 October 2014)

I love my toggi boots.  Wear them everywhere!  They are really comfortable and hard wearing.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (11 October 2014)

Can I recommend the hkm Belmond boots. They're similar to the Dublin river boots but from what I understand, last much longer! I've had mine 18 months now and the only damage on them is from where a horse bolted thru a narrow gate with me and scratched the leather on the toe.


----------



## Angeline (14 October 2014)

Fab thank you! I saw the HKM boots and the winter ones are fleece lined! Have also seen the Gallop Gateley boots, has anyone had these?


----------



## Caramac71 (14 October 2014)

I've got the HKM fleece lined boots (the ones with the laces up the sides).  I love them, they are so comfy and I've worn them every day for well over a year - dog walking and at the yard. Still going strong, no leaks yet and I think I only paid about £60 for them.  Bargain!


----------



## catwithclaws (16 October 2014)

Do not buy Dublin river boots - bloody awful. Had some bought for my birthday in Feb - I took care of them perfectly, cleaned them every time I used them and reproofed weekly using the stuff Dublin themselves recommend. Within 5 months the leather had split hugely across the bridge of my foot, water flooding in. So annoyed


----------



## Fabforester (17 October 2014)

Cabotswood all the way. Better in every way than my Dubarrys, Have worn them daily with Serious use and theyve got years left.


----------



## apachediamond (17 October 2014)

I'm into my 3rd year with my Toggi Canyon's and wear them everyday round the yard and to ride in, haven't particularly looked after them as such although i do hose them off after mucking out and to get rid of the mud during winter.  They keep m feet warm and are comfy, will buy another pair when these die.


----------

